# What's the going rate now for fencing contractors?



## Penniless (4 February 2010)

Anybody know what the going rate for fencing contractors is?  I'm supplying the post and rails myself but getting quotes for erecting it - post and 3 rails.  Also, how many metres do they roughly expect to do per day?  Thanks.


----------



## Maesfen (4 February 2010)

Each area has their own rates according to demand I think as here in Cheshire, we wouldn't be able to charge what they can in the Home Counties for instance, they are usually one and a half of our rates at least, sometimes double, you'd never have any work here if we charged that!   We're nearly £6 a metre for shortish runs - think private small paddock but if it was a lot more we'd probably do a deal as it involves more days that the machinery doesn't have to move from site to site.  To erect gates is £100 each.
As to how long, how long is a piece of string as it depends on so many factors like the ground, the terrain, the quality of the materials, how many corners or gates to put in and so on.  Our lot, on a straight run, three rails, would hope to do around 120 metres a day give or take; it's the sighting and setting of the posts that takes the time; get that wrong and the whole length is out but putting the rails up is pretty quick in comparison..
Will be very interested in the rates you settle on if you don't mind letting me know; PM if you like.


----------



## Holly831 (5 February 2010)

We used a contractor to put in the posts (£1.50 per post) and we nailed the 4 rails on! worked out much much cheaper for us although prob slower...we still have around 2km to do....


----------



## lizzib (5 February 2010)

try the local farmers.  Hows put charged us something like £300 for a day and a halfs work. Proper fence companies will charge you a small fortune!


----------



## Penniless (5 February 2010)

Thanks for the responses.  Definitely wouldn't get someone just to put posts in - in case we then discovered that a rail was shorter or warped etc. and then that would throw everything out of line.  Knowing our luck (and it's happened before) this would happen again.

Farmers around here unfortunately aren't into fencing.  I did ask the farmer opposite who said he'd be happy to give it a go, if I held the post and he would push the post down into the ground with the bucket attachment on his tractor but him saying he'd do it and then having to wait 10 months before he gets around to doing something, isn't ideal.

As of today, I've finally managed to track down a fencing contractor who did a brillilant job for me many years ago and he's given me a price that I think is excellent value.  He was very reliable and I'm sure I can trust him again.  I've told him I've got a lot of fencing needing to be done - but it's got to be as and when I earn the money.  Hopefully he's coming out in 2 weeks time - which will be just in time for the first foal to arrive and I will feel a lot happier with new solid post and rails up.


----------



## Aoibhin (5 February 2010)

Only 10 months?? thats optomistic.   bless him, he is a star but never been the most prompt of people (unless it invloved the football club, pops &amp; a pint or 2  
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## mjsfencing (30 January 2012)

Penniless said:



			Anybody know what the going rate for fencing contractors is?  I'm supplying the post and rails myself but getting quotes for erecting it - post and 3 rails.  Also, how many metres do they roughly expect to do per day?  Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

all depends on what you need doing, prices can start from £150 a day with 2 workers.

FENCING SERVICES NORTH LONDON


----------



## Orchardbeck (30 January 2012)

Where in the country are you?


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (30 January 2012)

around 20 to 25 per hour for a man and a trqctor with a post rammer! materials supplied by you!


----------

